# Please, don't overlook my thread...



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
[native german is writing...so please ignore any mistakes! :wink:]

At the moment i feel healthy (physical and psychological). Perhaps this is a good time to start my first type-me-thread about the Mbti and the functions?

I long thought such a thing is not necessary, as i thought myself capable enough to learn the functions and know myself.

But...i am not so confident anymore. I think we are (alone) not able to see ourselves clearly enough. And i've had good experiences with an enneagram-type-me-thread, which get me in the direction of the 6(w7). Something i, alone, would never seriously have thought. I was quite sure i was a 4, 5 or 9, because i see myself as extremely introverted etc. But now, after help of the community here, i can see the 6 in myself, which explains a lot.

But not all...

So i am writing this, because i think it's possible i am not seeing myself objectively enough. I tested a lot as INFP. I get doubts a lot. Thought i could be INTP, INFJ, ENFP or even ENTP. And again INFP.

But perhaps i am a Sensor after all and didn't quite get the N/S-thing? Who knows?

So i need your advice. :tongue:

Btw: I am 27 years old, a guy and in doubting modus. 


*2. What type(s) do you usually score as on tests?*
See above. I can be anything i want to be, i think. Often i get INFP, but INTP or INFJ is also possible. Generally i think of myself as an introvert so this sure influences my answers at tests.

Because i've got a problem with touchy-feely-butterfly-images i often doubt my INFP-tests. I often get back to INFP, because a lot of info says they are "cold, difficult to know and hide their feelings/opinions". 


*3. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Choose 2 photos and look at each for as long as you feel that you need. Copy and paste the photos here (or write the link like example: www[dot]flickr[dot]com/photos/jacoboson/8697480741/in/explore-2013-05-01), and write your impression of each of them.

*[Seychelles | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
Dreamland! I would like to live at such a place. Have a lot of books, go swimming and enjoy my life! I don't think, that it could get boring! It's away from dirty citys, rats and other ugly things. A free live, without other people, who expect something of you. Paradise!

[Ore 6,30 (versione colore) - Hour 6,30 (color version ) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
Inspiration. Fantasy-land! Golden glowing sun (gold, dark yellow are my favorite colours btw) enters nature. The fog clouds the sky/nature. Secrets. Mystery, Adventure. Good old times? :tongue:

*4. You are on the clock to fix something, a friend of yours sits beside you and gives a lot of interesting ideas, none of them actually help or are related to your situation, but they are still something you find interesting. What is your reaction? What do you say? What do you do? What's your train of thought?*
I don't want to hurt my friend and i would try to show him that i am listening. But i am not so much listening as my friend would think, because i have to do this fixing (i think?). I wouldn't want to do this work, but i can't help it. When i had the chance to cancel this work/fixing, i would. Hearing the thoughts of my friend, idea-generating and brainstorming is much more fun whether it's useful or not...

*5a. What are some of your most important values? *
Yeah, that's difficult, but i'll will try:

- loyalty
- don't crush others dreams (what's the point of this? if these are indeed unrealistic shit, than the world is more than happy to destroy them anyway...why force things? Perhaps it's not so unrealistic as you think?)
- don't hurt anybody when you have the chance to avoid it
- everybody has some strength, you only have to find it...


*5b. Can they change? What would be the reason if they changed?*
I think the only reason why values change, is, when you get in conflict because of them. Perhaps two values contradict themselves (be straight forward and don't hurt anybody?) or the world pushes you to change yourself and your values. Perhaps you also learn other/new values on the way. Something like an update? 


*6. You are in a car with some other people, the people in the car are talking. Someone makes a claim that you see as immoral/rude/cruel. What is your inward reaction? What do you think? What do you say?*
I would think that it's not ok to say something likes this and this person surely will lose something of my respect. But i would'nt say anything. People see the world, as they do. I don't believe you can change them. If there is somebody hurt, who doesn't defends himself, perhaps i would go to him after the ride and say, that i don't think like the cruel/rude/immoral one in the car.

Perhaps, when i know the other people in the car (family, best friends etc.), i would say something. I am not sure.


*7. a) What activities energizes you the most? Why?*
Reading, watching anime or other series. Playing in general. I like to be moderator (trivia games, discussion etc). I like to help people by coaching/giving advice, IF they come to me. Brainstorming...


*7. b) What activities drains you the most? Why?*
Talk on the phone. (Micro-)Manage other people against their will. Be honest, critisize. A lot of strangers around me a lot of the time. Have nothing to do at work and behave as i were busy. Planning.

*8. Do you believe you are introverted or extraverted? Why do you believe that? (Please be as detailed as possible)*
I think i am introverted, because i need a lot of alone time. I don't like small talk and/or strangers. Quality before quantity. I don't need a lot of people in my life. I can entertain myself quite good, when i've got books, a laptop or the internet. I am cautious with other people and don't like to talk about myself (at first). I am shy. I think i am introspective and look at myself, how i function etc.
I am often not interested in the "objective" world. It's boring.


*9. Please describe yourself, what do you see as your greatest strengths and what do you see as your greatest weaknesses?*
strengths:
*- creative (story-plotting, brainstorming, concepts)*
- thoughtful
- cautious
- witty
- loyal

weaknesses:
- thoughtful
- cautious
*- indecisive*
- shy
- weak


*10. Please describe yourself when you are feeling stressed. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
When in stress-mode, i become sarcastic, hard on the outside, but fearful inside. I think a lot of things can go wrong and so i am much more unsure of myself than normal. I have low confidence in myself.

I've got a lot of stress as a teaching-assistant. Planing a lesson with A LOT of variables, which could go wrong, being critisized for not being able to handle these situations at the moment AND make a good lesson in the same time. I had no self-confidence and when being critisized only nodded, because i thought they were right after all. At home i didn't want to discuss any of this. I talked almost never and when i got questioned i was very short-lipped or sarcastic.
I hate problems and conflict...

*11. What is your "soft spot" (the area that makes you upset if people mess with)?*
I don't like it, when my family humour me about my "know-it-all", because i never say that i know everything! i only question some believes or thickheadedness.

I don't want to be looked down on. I don't want to be weak or get pity. I don't want to be a clueless-nerd and i don't want to show my emotions. I don't want to be vulnerable!


*12. What are most of the ideas/thoughts you get generally centered around (try to expand your answers as much as possible)?*
Fiction! Stories (inventing/combining). Role-Playing. People. Why so? Seeing how (fictional) people behave as they do...psychological functioning. To find associations in stories and about life in general. Love relationships, how do they find each other? Who can be together? Speculations! What if...

*13. What's your opinion of getting frequent feedback on what you do? (Someone pointing out what is good, what is bad, what and how to improve) Is there a limit to how often you want feedback? If so, what is the limit?*
I am not quite sure, whether i like feedback. Because if it's negative feedback, i quickly lose all my confidence, because i am my worst critic. On the other side, i think we need feedback to get it right about ourselves. One reason, why i write this post, right now. :tongue:

So, feedback is ok, when i ask for it. It's not so good, when somebody gives it without asking.


*14. Anything beyond what has been discussed that you would like to add?
*I am not so sure, if this information is enough, so i encourage you guys do dig deeper. Today, i am in INFP-mood, which influences my answers, i think. The past weeks i was more in INTP-mood. Perhaps you would have gotten other answers?

Perhaps you should have this in mind, when you analyse me?

And please ask questions, i really like to answer them! :wink:


----------



## Cafeteira (Sep 3, 2013)

you look like an INFP or ISFP, not sure.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

You sound like a very clear INFP....at least today :happy:


----------



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

> [Seychelles | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
> Dreamland! I would like to live at such a place. Have a lot of books, go swimming and enjoy my life! I don't think, that it could get boring! It's away from dirty citys, rats and other ugly things. A free live, without other people, who expect something of you. Paradise!
> 
> [Ore 6,30 (versione colore) - Hour 6,30 (color version ) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
> Inspiration. Fantasy-land! Golden glowing sun (gold, dark yellow are my favorite colours btw) enters nature. The fog clouds the sky/nature. Secrets. Mystery, Adventure. Good old times? :tongue:


This here sounds pretty INFP




> I don't want to hurt my friend and i would try to show him that i am listening. But i am not so much listening as my friend would think, because i have to do this fixing (i think?). I wouldn't want to do this work, but i can't help it. When i had the chance to cancel this work/fixing, i would. Hearing the thoughts of my friend, idea-generating and brainstorming is much more fun whether it's *useful or not*...


I highlighted useful or not, since this points more to the P function. J's typically don't do much without some purpose. Also this sounds very Fe as well.


> - don't crush others dreams (what's the point of this? if these are indeed unrealistic shit, than the world is more than happy to destroy them anyway...why force things? Perhaps it's not so unrealistic as you think?)
> - don't hurt anybody when you have the chance to avoid it
> - everybody has some strength, you only have to find it...


Fe



> I think the only reason why values change, is, when you get in conflict because of them. Perhaps two values contradict themselves (be straight forward and don't hurt anybody?) or the world pushes you to change yourself and your values. Perhaps you also learn other/new values on the way. Something like an update?


 Fe, if it was Fi like INFP you would place higher importance on your values and less apt to change the very important ones to you but more readily defend those values. You seem open and willing to change yours.




> Talk on the phone. (Micro-)Manage other people against their will. Be honest, critisize. A lot of strangers around me a lot of the time. Have nothing to do at work and behave as i were busy. Planning.


Pi, This sounds like a pretty strong Pi response. 



> hate problems and conflict...


non confrontational sounds like INFP



> I don't like it, when my family humour me about my "know-it-all", because i never say that i know everything! i only question some believes or thickheadedness.


Ne does a lot of questioning, in some Ne doms I know they are portrayed as a "know it all"



> Fiction! Stories (inventing/combining). Role-Playing. People. Why so? Seeing how (fictional) people behave as they do...psychological functioning. To find associations in stories and about life in general. Love relationships, how do they find each other? Who can be together? Speculations! What if...


Ne



> I am not quite sure, whether i like feedback. Because if it's negative feedback, i quickly lose all my confidence, because i am my worst critic. On the other side, i think we need feedback to get it right about ourselves. One reason, why i write this post, right now. :tongue:


From how this is written I would say ESFJ Fe-Si-Ne-Ti.
But I think that's because I don't have enough information to go off from. 


Fe dominant because
You put a lot of emphasis on not wanting to offend others and trying to understand their feelings or intentions. You want to jump in their shoes to understand them and help others feel happy.

Si second
lookin for associations in life, how does something relate to a past experience. Since this is internally focused it is hard to see in writing. 

Ne tertiary
trys to build on an external framework, always asks what if. Example "but what if the moon falls in the road and you can't get to work, then you would be late. Also how would we put the moon back?" Ne is a fun trait, always has crazy, fun, new ideas. A lot of Ne I know give great advice as well.

Ti last
organizing, internal organization. You may have your own way to organize that doesn't always make sense to others. Also you like your thoughts to be clear and orderly, Like a power point in your head.


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

shakti said:


> You sound like a very clear INFP....at least today :happy:


Thanks for your advice...
...but i am interested! The next post suggests i am an ESFJ. Your profile says ENFJ so perhaps you can elaborate about differences with INFP, ESFJ and yourself? That would be a great help! :wink:



Kristindork said:


> From how this is written I would say ESFJ Fe-Si-Ne-Ti.
> But I think that's because I don't have enough information to go off from.


Wow, THAT is really interesting! But it's exactly what i need: A fresh perspective!

What information do you need to get an even better analysis? I would really like to hand you that information!



> Fe dominant because
> You put a lot of emphasis on not wanting to offend others and trying to understand their feelings or intentions. You want to jump in their shoes to understand them and help others feel happy.


Yeah. But with dom-Fe i would have the problem that i am quite introverted AND (perhaps more important) i've something of a live-and-let-live-approach of life. I think Fe is more active in influencing life of others (to make it better). I am MUCH more passive about this...

Any thoughts?



> Si second
> lookin for associations in life, how does something relate to a past experience. Since this is internally focused it is hard to see in writing.


Yeah, i am quite sure about my Si-Ne (instead of Se-Ni). But Si more prominent than Ne? Why do you think that?



> Ne tertiary
> trys to build on an external framework, always asks what if. Example "but what if the moon falls in the road and you can't get to work, then you would be late. Also how would we put the moon back?" Ne is a fun trait, always has crazy, fun, new ideas. A lot of Ne I know give great advice as well.


Ok, but see above.



> Ti last
> organizing, internal organization. You may have your own way to organize that doesn't always make sense to others. Also you like your thoughts to be clear and orderly, Like a power point in your head.


Ti-inferior... i don't have a picture about that in my mind yet. But i wouldn't say it's impossible. Because i really would like to be a great thinker!


----------



## Ballast (Jun 17, 2013)

I agree with your INFP score.

Why are you doubting in particular? Did you read something about INFPs that didn't resonate, or do you know INFPs on or offline and they don't seem to think how you would think? Not sure where your doubt stems from.

Let's put it another way: what makes you think you're _not_ an INFP?


----------



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

Actually I would have to say that is Fi since you aren't just thinking about how something makes others feel but how it relates back to your value. (Disliking harsh criticism)



> - don't crush others dreams (what's the point of this? if these are indeed unrealistic shit, than the world is more than happy to destroy them anyway...why force things? Perhaps it's not so unrealistic as you think?)- don't hurt anybody when you have the chance to avoid it
> - everybody has some strength, you only have to find it...


I thought this sounded Fe but actually it could just be Fi, your relating your personal value of disliking criticism back to how you think nobody should have to experience that sort of negativity. Looking at it this way, I can see how this is clearly Fi. :blushed: Oops.

I had no other reason to put Si in the second position, other than it fit with Fe - Ne. From this I believe You are a F dominant type. I don't pay much mind to the third and last function since those along with introverted functions are hard to type especially online. So really I am basing a lot of judgement on your first two functions, which you seem to be using most.
Being INFP would put your stacking like.. Fi Ne Si Te.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd say INFP. Lots of Fi and Ne in your answers.


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

Ballast said:


> I agree with your INFP score.
> 
> Why are you doubting in particular? Did you read something about INFPs that didn't resonate, or do you know INFPs on or offline and they don't seem to think how you would think? Not sure where your doubt stems from.
> 
> Let's put it another way: what makes you think you're _not_ an INFP?


Good question! :tongue:

So, i am going into detail about my doubts:

1. Fi is often portrayed as a "whiny Crusader/Drama-Queen/Emo", because of strong feelings AND values, which they wouldn't compromise. I am not quite sure, whether Fi or Fe is more active as a crusader. Fi should be about live-and-let-live (i could strongly identify with this), but also about a lot of intensity (crusader, when somebody hurts their values?!). Fe is more extraverted, and though stronger, BUT: It's about external harmony and conventions. Would they crusade (against society-values, which they adore?)

I am not sure. But i can't really identify with the crusader-image, because even if i don't like something or even hate it, i wouldn't run on the streets to demonstrate etc.
I hate it, when something of my inner thoughts/feelings come out. In some descriptions this is Fi, in others Fi is far more "in your face"/demonstrating/etc (because Te is always a factor when we talk about Fi).

2. I am searching for patterns in psychology. I can really relate to the pattern of the INTP (here: Personality Junkie: Type Tests, Profiles, Careers, & Relationships). This site is mostly written by an INTP and i can identify with these patterns. Not so much with the INFP. I think.
(Note: I am not so sure anymore, that i know myself that good. Perhaps it's more about who i want to be? I don't know!)

3. I have an interest in writing and "typical" INFP-fields (and i write more like a "typical-INFP", imho). But in objective career-tests i mostly score high in mathematical/informatics-related competences, not so much in the "soft communication-field". So it's imho quite possible that i long thought to be an artsy-INFP, but in reality i am much more header-type...

4. Yeah, the "header". I am quite confident about my enneagram 6w7 (head-lead), so this could explain, why i am a more "distant" INFP and not so into the feely-thing. But it also could be that i am a dom-head (Ti?) and my (childish) feelings come from my inferior (Fe). Others often see me as a thinker, not a feeler or spiritual person (although i am interested in these fields!).

5. I asked a good (and long) friend of mine. And he thought i would be an INTP (btw: i was in INTP-mood at that time). And he thought i talked/behaved like this: TiNe Visually Reading Type

This could all be a battle of Fi(dom) and Te(inferior). But i am not so sure. What do you think?



GoodNiTe said:


> Actually I would have to say that is Fi since you aren't just thinking about how something makes others feel but how it relates back to your value. (Disliking harsh criticism)
> 
> I thought this sounded Fe but actually it could just be Fi, your relating your personal value of disliking criticism back to how you think nobody should have to experience that sort of negativity. Looking at it this way, I can see how this is clearly Fi. :blushed: Oops.
> 
> ...


No problem! If you hadn't confused these two (in these transparant way for me), i hadn't got your explanation, which is quite good!

I could see that i like seeing my values in other persons i admire (loyality eg). I also can see that my values have something to do with difficult situations of mine (especially the "crushing-dreams"-part). So thank you!

I really would appreciate your opionion about my doubts (above)! 




Aquarian said:


> I'd say INFP. Lots of Fi and Ne in your answers.


Thanks! Perhaps you also have an advice about my ramblings above? :happy:


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

t


mysterio said:


> Thanks for your advice...
> ...but i am interested! The next post suggests i am an ESFJ. Your profile says ENFJ so perhaps you can elaborate about differences with INFP, ESFJ and yourself? That would be a great help! :wink:


I just get this INFP vibe about you in general...I see a lot of Fi in your post, and not enough Ti to warrant Ti-domness. An interest in how people work, consideration for other people's dreams, creative pursuits...it all sounds very Fi to me and unlike any of the INTPs I know. They have much more of a philosophical vibe to them and would probably put something like "discovering the secrets of the universe" as their greatest value, not something related to people (as this is their weak spot).

Don't let the stereotyoes about INFPs affect you...not all of them are whiny emo artists who love cuddling, pink bunnies and rainbows :happy: They can also be great mathematicians and very intellectual, you don't have to be a thinker to have a brain :happy:


Still interested in those differences, btw? :happy:


Oh yeah, as a Fe-dom I'm into crusading too, but more in a "let's help these people" kind of way than in a "let's fight for this cause" way. For example, if I see a thread titled with a pleading "Please, don't overlook my thread", I just have to jump in and help :kitteh:


----------



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

mysterio said:


> 1. Fi is often portrayed as a "whiny Crusader/Drama-Queen/Emo", because of strong feelings AND values, which they wouldn't compromise. I am not quite sure, whether Fi or Fe is more active as a crusader. Fi should be about live-and-let-live (i could strongly identify with this), but also about a lot of intensity (crusader, when somebody hurts their values?!). Fe is more extraverted, and though stronger, BUT: It's about external harmony and conventions. Would they crusade (against society-values, which they adore?)


my boss is an INFP, I have a pretty strong example recently he portrayed his Fi to the point he almost lost his job. Something had gone wrong and the INFP was not at fault, so his boss (ESTJ) called him and screamed the ESTJ became very irrational, insulting, and unprofessional. My INFP boss defended his position, defended his employees, and defended his values (be treated with respect). In the end our phone was broken. The Fi function is not a whiny crusader, but a defender in right and wrong. I see them as being strong, the attitude of "this job isn't that important for me to be walked all over." I find is commendable, pick and choose your battles and I find he is very rational about the battles he chooses to fight.
In another scenario, a coworker had asked INFP boss to borrow money (20$) because he needed food, the next week this coworker bought two horses and a 700$ vacuum. The INFP boss said nothing about it, so I asked "why didn't you say something? Why not tell him that was wrong?" In response I got "well he needed the money, and it's not a big problem to me."




> I am not sure. But i can't really identify with the crusader-image, because even if i don't like something or even hate it, i wouldn't run on the streets to demonstrate etc. I hate it, when something of my inner thoughts/feelings come out. In some descriptions this is Fi, in others Fi is far more "in your face"/demonstrating/etc (because Te is always a factor when we talk about Fi).


this is pretty normal for INFP, usually the things you defend will be very strong values to you, but since you typically dislike confrontation you don't go out looking for protests. The threat has to come to your house and knock on your door before you will typically defend it. Fi isn't "in your face"



> 3. I have an interest in writing and "typical" INFP-fields (and i write more like a "typical-INFP", imho). But in objective career-tests i mostly score high in mathematical/informatics-related competences, not so much in the "soft communication-field". So it's imho quite possible that i long thought to be an artsy-INFP, but in reality i am much more header-type...


how you write is irrelevant since MBTI is based off how you perceive the world. I could write an article like an ESFP but still be an INTJ. 



> 4. Yeah, the "header". I am quite confident about my enneagram 6w7 (head-lead), so this could explain, why i am a more "distant" INFP and not so into the feely-thing. But it also could be that i am a dom-head (Ti?) and my (childish) feelings come from my inferior (Fe). Others often see me as a thinker, not a feeler or spiritual person (although i am interested in these fields!).


Well, I am not sure how enneagram really relates to MBTI type. I can't help you here.




> 5. I asked a good (and long) friend of mine. And he thought i would be an INTP (btw: i was in INTP-mood at that time). And he thought i talked/behaved like this: TiNe Visually Reading Type
> This could all be a battle of Fi(dom) and Te(inferior). But i am not so sure. What do you think?


This website looks interesting, but I don't have the time tonight to review that in depth. I also don't know you in person to see how you react to even compare. But I wonder how much they actually get right? 

To me, it sounds like you may be rejecting being an INFP. I like all the INFP's I meet though, they are great people so don't disregard the type because you don't want to be a feeler. :happy:


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

shakti said:


> t
> 
> I just get this INFP vibe about you in general...I see a lot of Fi in your post, and not enough Ti to warrant Ti-domness. An interest in how people work, consideration for other people's dreams, creative pursuits...it all sounds very Fi to me and unlike any of the INTPs I know. They have much more of a philosophical vibe to them and would probably put something like "discovering the secrets of the universe" as their greatest value, not something related to people (as this is their weak spot).
> 
> Don't let the stereotyoes about INFPs affect you...not all of them are whiny emo artists who love cuddling, pink bunnies and rainbows :happy: They can also be great mathematicians and very intellectual, you don't have to be a thinker to have a brain :happy:


Yeah, i know stereotypes are bad and shouldn't be taken too serious (and yeah i know that not every "cuddling, pink bunnie" is ALWAYS in this mood etc.)...

...BUT: I think every stereotype has some true core, because if not, it wouldn't be a stereotype for long!

But i think i can isolate my problem now. It goes in the direction of function pairs, FiTe or TiFe. More specifically:

Am i a Fi-Dom or an Fe-Inferior? I guess you would vote for Fi-Dom, yeah? :tongue:

Some Fe-inferior-descriptions sound also like me, but it seems that Fi-Dom is the healthy way i am operating...



> Still interested in those differences, btw? :happy:
> 
> Oh yeah, as a Fe-dom I'm into crusading too, but more in a "let's help these people" kind of way than in a "let's fight for this cause" way. For example, if I see a thread titled with a pleading "Please, don't overlook my thread", I just have to jump in and help :kitteh:


Hehe, i got you!  Very nice idea with the pleading, eh? :wink: It's always difficult to attract people to your thread with a few words...

So i understand your Fe a lot better. And i am more confident now that Fe-dom is not my favourite suit. I like people, who care and help, a lot. But i am much more on the introverted side and i never can be sure whether people like to being helped or not. So i am much more passive...



GoodNiTe said:


> my boss is an INFP, I have a pretty strong example recently he portrayed his Fi to the point he almost lost his job. Something had gone wrong and the INFP was not at fault, so his boss (ESTJ) called him and screamed the ESTJ became very irrational, insulting, and unprofessional. My INFP boss defended his position, defended his employees, and defended his values (be treated with respect). In the end our phone was broken. The Fi function is not a whiny crusader, but a defender in right and wrong. I see them as being strong, the attitude of "this job isn't that important for me to be walked all over." I find is commendable, pick and choose your battles and I find he is very rational about the battles he chooses to fight.
> In another scenario, a coworker had asked INFP boss to borrow money (20$) because he needed food, the next week this coworker bought two horses and a 700$ vacuum. The INFP boss said nothing about it, so I asked "why didn't you say something? Why not tell him that was wrong?" In response I got "well he needed the money, and it's not a big problem to me."


I can identify with your boss, yeah. Thanks for your example! (in a few hours, days, weeks i still will doubt my type, because i will ask myself: How could he know the type of his boss for sure? :frustrating

Especially the second example would be exactly my reaction, i think!



> this is pretty normal for INFP, usually the things you defend will be very strong values to you, but since you typically dislike confrontation you don't go out looking for protests. The threat has to come to your house and knock on your door before you will typically defend it. Fi isn't "in your face"


Very nice point, indeed. The confrontation-thing is something you read a lot about INFP and i can totally relate to that.




> This website looks interesting, but I don't have the time tonight to review that in depth. I also don't know you in person to see how you react to even compare. But I wonder how much they actually get right


It's a nice side. I can see some true patterns there, yeah, but i also have the same doubts you have about that. Personality IS about patterns, yeah, but the more you go into detail, the more obscure the thing becomes.

e.g.: There are millions of reasons you nod the way you do or why you love the colour red. Without more data it's not useful to conclude anything in these single facts.



> To me, it sounds like you may be rejecting being an INFP. I like all the INFP's I meet though, they are great people so don't disregard the type because you don't want to be a feeler. :happy:


Probably it's my inferior Te speaking, who desperatly wants to be integrated? :wink:

Yeah, i would like to be a cool and smart thinker and no irrational feeler. But what's quite more harmful for me, is lying to myself about how i think and feel. And i understand that INFP are a lot more "contemplative" than most folks, can be smart, loyal etc.

And as Jung said: “Everything that irritates us about others can lead us to an understanding of ourselves.”


----------



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

> But i think i can isolate my problem now. It goes in the direction of function pairs, FiTe or TiFe. More specifically:Am i a Fi-Dom or an Fe-Inferior? I guess you would vote for Fi-Dom, yeah?
> 
> Some Fe-inferior-descriptions sound also like me, but it seems that Fi-Dom is the healthy way i am operating...


so this was not all in vain, we have narrowed your type down to Fi or Ti dom for you. :crazy: The final decision is yours, which do you most relate to? Take some time to look at how you respond to situations. Notes from conversations and such might help you. The important thing is you are always leaning something new about yourself and using that to grow into someone better. Good Luck.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

mysterio said:


> So, i am going into detail about my doubts:





> Perhaps you also have an advice about my ramblings above?


Okay, here goes:



> 1. Fi is often portrayed as a "whiny Crusader/Drama-Queen/Emo", because of strong feelings AND values, which they wouldn't compromise. I am not quite sure, whether Fi or Fe is more active as a crusader. Fi should be about live-and-let-live (i could strongly identify with this), but also about a lot of intensity (crusader, when somebody hurts their values?!). Fe is more extraverted, and though stronger, BUT: It's about external harmony and conventions. Would they crusade (against society-values, which they adore?)
> 
> I am not sure. But i can't really identify with the crusader-image, because even if i don't like something or even hate it, i wouldn't run on the streets to demonstrate etc.
> I hate it, when something of my inner thoughts/feelings come out. In some descriptions this is Fi, in others Fi is far more "in your face"/demonstrating/etc (because Te is always a factor when we talk about Fi).


I myself personally think that the Fi = crusader thing is *bullshit* as related to activism. Not that Fi-doms can't be involved in such things, but the idea that it is a defining characteristic - hell no.

I once had a discussion/argument with an INFP on this site who argued that without Fi there would be no social change. We went back and forth and I finally asked her what social movement/activism experience she had and the answer was NONE. 

Compare that with me, INFJ Fe-aux, who spent twenty years involved in various social movement contexts (so yes, Fe-aux in an INFJ at least is quite consistent with activism, though truth be told I questioned it just as I question everything). 

Anyway, back to the Fi=crusader thing. I did find it funny that the INFP insisting on a connection like that had _no lived experience doing what she insisted Fi is uniquely suited to do_, while I had the lived experience with activism as a Fe-aux. And when I told my INFP mate about it, she laughed because she has no activist background either, we've known for a while that that's an interesting difference between us (I don't do it anymore, so she's never seen this side of me all the way active, but it's a _huge_ part of my life and history).

As for Fi as Drama-Queen/Emo: I'd be more inclined to describe the Fi core as _stubbornness_ about the internal value matrix. How that stubbornness shows up seems to me to vary with other factors like enneagram type. My INFP is 9w8 and tends toward stoicism and withdrawal with a lot of suppressed anger underneath that can come out when her core values are violated. I'd never describe her as emo or a drama-queen. 

Okay. Next? 



> 2. I am searching for patterns in psychology. I can really relate to the pattern of the INTP (here: Personality Junkie: Type Tests, Profiles, Careers, & Relationships). This site is mostly written by an INTP and i can identify with these patterns. Not so much with the INFP. I think.
> (Note: I am not so sure anymore, that i know myself that good. Perhaps it's more about who i want to be? I don't know!)


I have difficulty when people discuss whether they can "relate" to type descriptions. I think it could be because of what you mention, that it's never clear if that relating is due to how they are or how they want to be. Now that I think about it, I bet a fair amount of my irritation when people talk about what type they "relate to" may be based on that, that I feel the ungrounded-ness in such an approach. 



> 3. I have an interest in writing and "typical" INFP-fields (and i write more like a "typical-INFP", imho). But in objective career-tests i mostly score high in mathematical/informatics-related competences, not so much in the "soft communication-field". So it's imho quite possible that i long thought to be an artsy-INFP, but in reality i am much more header-type...


My INFP is very numbers-oriented at times. It's Te-inf, I think. She mentioned the other day that she has "an accountant mind." It's only one side of her but it is there and I have observed its existence. 



> 4. Yeah, the "header". I am quite confident about my enneagram 6w7 (head-lead), so this could explain, why i am a more "distant" INFP and not so into the feely-thing. *But it also could be that i am a dom-head (Ti?) and my (childish) feelings come from my inferior (Fe)*. *Others often see me as a thinker, not a feeler or spiritual person (although i am interested in these fields!)*.


The comment in bold is the first thing that might pull me away from INFP, just because I don't know much about how Fe-in can show up. *But* ... I saw a lot of Fi in your comments and Fe is really different from Fi IMO.

As for how others see you: My INFP told me once that when asked which Muppet she most resembled, many people who knew her said Sam the Eagle. Not consistent with the stereotypical INFP dreamy spiritual healer thing, yeah? I didn't understand how people could see her that way because our connection links into the visceral side of her, and so I said her Muppet would be Animal (she agreed from her perspective but told me she understood why others saw Sam the Eagle). 

After some time together, I can see how she presents a Sam the Eagle vibe sometimes, out in the world. It's just part of how she moves.

She is also an _amazingly_ talented healer, and is trained in alternative modes of doing that that that incorporates things like "energy work," but her approach to that work is incredibly physically grounded at its core - the opposite of airy-fairy dreamy-INFP-stereotypes. (my take is that when it comes to being a healer, she's the real thing that so many New Age posers pretend to be. Others have noticed this about her as well and it can get confusing since so much of the alternative healer stuff is wrapped in New Age bullshit)

Anyway. 

As for the feelings, my INFP can present a really stoic face to the world (her 9 influence) so I could see you presenting as a head type due to being a 6 - though that would be more convincing to me if you were 6w5. 

The thing with my 9w8 INFP is she has a very carefully guarded intensely emotional center. It's incredibly well-protected and kept internal to a large extent. It's so well-guarded that I can lose track of it sometimes and then I find myself surprised again to see and remember its existence. Most people aren't at all aware of this part of her, and certainly not its extent. I think this is as much an enneagram thing as anything else, but if others see her as stoic due to her enneagram, why wouldn't others see you as a thinker if that's how your enneagram presents?



> 5. I asked a good (and long) friend of mine. And he thought i would be an INTP (btw: i was in INTP-mood at that time). And he thought i talked/behaved like this: TiNe Visually Reading Type


I'd love to see a video of you and ask my INFP to compare it with FiNe and TiNe. (I'd ask her because she's much better at _consciously_ tracking the visual cues than I am (Se-inf gets in the way for me to some extent with the visual reading, though I do love those CognitiveType videos). 

Absent that, I can't say anything about this because your friend is working with data I don't have access to.



> This could all be a battle of Fi(dom) and Te(inferior). But i am not so sure. What do you think?


Based on my INFP, I would say never underestimate the Te dynamic in an INFP. 

I'd say that even in the inferior form, Te is really different from Ti. It's more linear, rigid, numerical, prone to universal rules rather than the more inductive context specific logic of Ti. What's your take on Te versus Ti, which feels "better" to you, do you know?

Hope this is useful!


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

Aquarian said:


> Okay, here goes:
> 
> I myself personally think that the Fi = crusader thing is *bullshit* as related to activism. Not that Fi-doms can't be involved in such things, but the idea that it is a defining characteristic - hell no.
> 
> ...


Thank you! :wink: I get more confident i could be an INFP and also being "normal" in not liking crusading very much... :tongue:



> As for Fi as Drama-Queen/Emo: I'd be more inclined to describe the Fi core as _stubbornness_ about the internal value matrix. How that stubbornness shows up seems to me to vary with other factors like enneagram type. My INFP is 9w8 and tends toward stoicism and withdrawal with a lot of suppressed anger underneath that can come out when her core values are violated. I'd never describe her as emo or a drama-queen.


If Fi really is about INNER and/or hidden feelings than it's already unlikely they act as drama-queens. And yeah, i think enneagram is very important. Because an E4 will certainly show more feelings as an E9 (and both are considered typical INFPs).




> I have difficulty when people discuss whether they can "relate" to type descriptions. I think it could be because of what you mention, that it's never clear if that relating is due to how they are or how they want to be. Now that I think about it, I bet a fair amount of my irritation when people talk about what type they "relate to" may be based on that, that I feel the ungrounded-ness in such an approach.


Yeah, it's difficult. But i believe (when i am right about my INFPness), that Fi is about identifying with others. They can identify with a lot of things and they can identify with a few sentences in a descriptions. And if they strongly relate to these sentences they could beginn doubting their type because of that.

At least it sounds plausible! :laughing:




> As for how others see you: My INFP told me once that when asked which Muppet she most resembled, many people who knew her said Sam the Eagle. Not consistent with the stereotypical INFP dreamy spiritual healer thing, yeah? I didn't understand how people could see her that way because our connection links into the visceral side of her, and so I said her Muppet would be Animal (she agreed from her perspective but told me she understood why others saw Sam the Eagle).
> 
> After some time together, I can see how she presents a Sam the Eagle vibe sometimes, out in the world. It's just part of how she moves.


I am not quite into the Muppet-thing. But i googled it. And i can relate to that! :laughing: Except in my case, i personally could relate more to Sam than Animal.
I think it's about inferior-Te. An INFP after all "shows" N(e) and T(e) to the world. For me Te is the "normal/first" thing people see (the cold/aloof thing of INFP...and my E6?). Ne mostly comes out, when i am in a relaxed atmosphere (among friends), which is sadly not too often. :wink: The more "warming-up" was done, the more Ne gets rolling...



> She is also an _amazingly_ talented healer, and is trained in alternative modes of doing that that that incorporates things like "energy work," but her approach to that work is incredibly physically grounded at its core - the opposite of airy-fairy dreamy-INFP-stereotypes. (my take is that when it comes to being a healer, she's the real thing that so many New Age posers pretend to be. Others have noticed this about her as well and it can get confusing since so much of the alternative healer stuff is wrapped in New Age bullshit)
> 
> As for the feelings, my INFP can present a really stoic face to the world (her 9 influence) so I could see you presenting as a head type due to being a 6 - though that would be more convincing to me if you were 6w5


The "physically grounded" is nothing like me. But i'll attribute this to the ennegram. I am more the "airy-header"-type 6.
(On a side note: I could relate better to 6w5, because i long thought i was a 5 and never considered 7, but nobody thought about 6w5, all said 6w7 as their first response, independently of another :laughing:. But perhaps the "7ish-writing" comes from my Ne, who knows? Btw: I've got a lot of 9w1 in me, too...tritype etc)



> The thing with my 9w8 INFP is she has a very carefully guarded intensely emotional center. It's incredibly well-protected and kept internal to a large extent. It's so well-guarded that I can lose track of it sometimes and then I find myself surprised again to see and remember its existence. Most people aren't at all aware of this part of her, and certainly not its extent. I think this is as much an enneagram thing as anything else, but if others see her as stoic due to her enneagram, why wouldn't others see you as a thinker if that's how your enneagram presents?


Yeah, right. I can relate a lot to the "carefully guarded" part.



> I'd love to see a video of you and ask my INFP to compare it with FiNe and TiNe. (I'd ask her because she's much better at _consciously_ tracking the visual cues than I am (Se-inf gets in the way for me to some extent with the visual reading, though I do love those CognitiveType videos).
> 
> Absent that, I can't say anything about this because your friend is working with data I don't have access to


When i cross this bridge (making a video of me and presenting it to the world), i'll give it to you! :tongue:



> Based on my INFP, I would say never underestimate the Te dynamic in an INFP.
> 
> I'd say that even in the inferior form, Te is really different from Ti. It's more linear, rigid, numerical, prone to universal rules rather than the more inductive context specific logic of Ti. What's your take on Te versus Ti, which feels "better" to you, do you know?
> 
> Hope this is useful!


Yeah, its VERY useful, indeed!

I really, really, really...like deductive more than inductive. I can understand the background of inductive, but it's difficult for me. I often get a very fast "impression" of something and than it's somewhat "clear" for me. Than i hate to "proof" it in a detailed fashion. Objective Hermeneutics etc sounds cool for me, but it's very, very difficult, because i often already have some clue where it's going and i have to forcefully "delete" it of my mind - to be objective.

I relate to the Te-inferior-descriptions very well. For example the thing that you go with one idea through a lot of material (this isn't quite thorough though). I think thats deductive.

I hate logical nitty-gritty analysis. I really, really hate it! :angry:

Under stress i can sometimes go into "Te-mode" (as i would call it). Beeing responsible, clear structures, organising etc.

What do you make of this? Is this inferior-Te or Ti-dom?


----------



## awfulwafflewalker (Feb 24, 2010)

You seem like an INFP to me as I don't see much Ti dominant in your original post or your replies though Ti is a bit harder to detect. You seem to be me Fe dom. 

I'd also like to comment on something you said in a reply about feelers being irrational in comparison to thinkers just to help you think about this from a different angle (since you seem to really not be fond of being a feeler). This is really an untrue statement that a lot of times causes a mess when people are trying to type themselves because they don't want to be a feeler (because ew feelings and emotions). Really feelers can be extremely intelligent, logical people. I have an INFJ friend who you'd never guess is a feeler because he comes across incredibly logical. Thinkers can also come across quite emotional. For example, a stressed out INTP can lash out with their inferior Fe and create quite a scene. 

Just out of curiosity, what exactly are you like when you are stressed. Describe it. Don't put it in terms of functions.

I was also searching for information on how the inferior function plays out in INFPs and found this. Thought it might be helpful for you: http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html. Particularly this quote: "As an INFP psychotherapist, I find that cleaning the house, organizing drawers, or alphabetizing spices can provide a relaxing and welcome break from seeing clients, theorizing, doing research, and writing.This gives my dominant Feeling and auxiliary Intuition a rest when they have been used particularly intensively" since you stated that when you become stressed Te comes out which sounds exactly like what this INFP is doing.


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

AnnaKatherine said:


> You seem like an INFP to me as I don't see much Ti dominant in your original post or your replies though Ti is a bit harder to detect. You seem to be me Fe dom.


So..INFP or Fe-dom? Both together would be quite difficult! :tongue:



> I'd also like to comment on something you said in a reply about feelers being irrational in comparison to thinkers just to help you think about this from a different angle (since you seem to really not be fond of being a feeler). This is really an untrue statement that a lot of times causes a mess when people are trying to type themselves because they don't want to be a feeler (because ew feelings and emotions). Really feelers can be extremely intelligent, logical people. I have an INFJ friend who you'd never guess is a feeler because he comes across incredibly logical. Thinkers can also come across quite emotional. For example, a stressed out INTP can lash out with their inferior Fe and create quite a scene.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what exactly are you like when you are stressed. Describe it. Don't put it in terms of functions.
> 
> I was also searching for information on how the inferior function plays out in INFPs and found this. Thought it might be helpful for you: http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html.


Thanks for your thoughts! I know this link.  But i'll do as you said and try to describe myself with stress:

- i defeat myself (inwards and outwards) and never think that the critisim i get isn't true and right. For me it's a strategy to get a bit pity :wink:
- i close down and don't want to talk about the stressors etc. --> ignoring
- i become anxious inside and try to hide it
- i become more extroverted and i am not that comfortable alone anymore
- i "forget" to read (i don't do it anymore...but i like it very much and it's good for my health!)
- by playing football (and fearing losing) i can snap, become very competitive, hard and tough (temporaly). I am easily angered and can't keep it in! It's a hard effort to stay calm.


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

AnnaKatherine said:


> Particularly this quote: "As an INFP psychotherapist, I find that cleaning the house, organizing drawers, or alphabetizing spices can provide a relaxing and welcome break from seeing clients, theorizing, doing research, and writing.This gives my dominant Feeling and auxiliary Intuition a rest when they have been used particularly intensively" since you stated that when you become stressed Te comes out which sounds exactly like what this INFP is doing.


I am not quite sure, whether i do this, when i am stressed. But i have my moments, where such "organising" (NOT cleaning! :laughing is very relaxing indeed...roud:


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

mysterio said:


> I really, really, really...like deductive more than inductive. I can understand the background of inductive, but it's difficult for me. I often get a very fast "impression" of something and than it's somewhat "clear" for me. Than i hate to "proof" it in a detailed fashion. Objective Hermeneutics etc sounds cool for me, but it's very, very difficult, because i often already have some clue where it's going and i have to forcefully "delete" it of my mind - to be objective.
> 
> I relate to the Te-inferior-descriptions very well. For example the thing that you go with one idea through a lot of material (this isn't quite thorough though). I think thats deductive.
> I hate logical nitty-gritty analysis. I really, really hate it! :angry:
> ...


There's a lot in what you're saying that I don't understand well enough (what it means to you) to be able to tell if it's Te or Ti. It's just a matter of not understanding what you mean by the words you're using. 

I can say I have very clearly seen this particular part in my INFP, we've even discussed it:



> Under stress i can sometimes go into "Te-mode" (as i would call it). Being responsible, clear structures, organising etc.


She does this, I think. I've seen it a number of times. If her stress is extreme, it can actually get a little scary for me because it can get kind of ... well, she calls it "hyperfocus.," It's like she has this set of Te-logic assumptions or arguments or something, and follows that structure obsessively, to the point where she can actually get caught inside it and not be able to see anything outside those logical constraints governing her actions. 

So for example (the situation I remember as being most obvious and scary), there was a point last year when she was under great stress and developed a rigid linear logic chain something along the lines of: "Our family is important to me, the way to help the family is for me to get more income, the way to get more income is to search these websites every day and put in as many applications as possible." And in the process she began moving like some sort of automaton and was unable to think outside of the logic-rut she had created for herself. It's like if she stopped doing things how she had decided they had to be done, she would be harming the family.

I kept trying to get her out so she could think more creatively and respond to the actual external environment better, and she kept saying she couldn't see anything but her own logic structure. What finally broke her out was me telling her that what she was doing was harming our relationship and thus harming the family and if she stayed in that mode, she risked losing me and thus the relationship giving her her initial purpose for her actions. That somehow broke the logic prison, maybe because it went after the overarching assumption that started the whole chain. (all I was doing was telling the truth but she said that particular truth had a unique impact on her being able to get out of the logic rut). 

I think I would describe this mode as Te-inf freaking out and trying to run the show, interacting with Fi-dom values (setting the value terms, "Our family is important to me") and Si-tert ("this is how I have been doing it so this is what must be done" or something like that) ... and in all of this, Ne-aux was somehow mostly inaccessible to her.

And since I shared that example, I want to be clear that I've also seen an alternative mode in her that is far FAR better for getting things done IMO. When her Ne-aux is allowed to be fully open/accessed, she can perceive and navigate opportunities in a truly amazingly effective way, and I know Te-inf is part of that, but it's not trying to run the show like it seemed to be in other contexts. In her case, Ne can get suppressed under extreme stress, but when it's not, she is eerie perceptive about her environment and its flows. I'm watching her move now and it's just a wonder to behold, she's amazing.


----------



## awfulwafflewalker (Feb 24, 2010)

Have you read the article similar to the INFP one I linked that discusses the inferior Fe in INTPs? It would probably be a good read to compare the differences between the two. 


mysterio said:


> So..INFP or Fe-dom? Both together would be quite difficult! :tongue:


Sorry, I mistyped. I meant Fi dom. I was thinking about INTPs inferior Fe when I was typing. The quote I gave you was just about relaxing after using Fi/Ne for long periods of times and using Te or Si instead. There's an interesting section in what I linked you about how Te comes out under stress (I hadn't gotten to that part when I originally wrote that). 

What you described being stressed like doesn't exactly sound like the stressed INTP's Ti-Si loop or sound like the INFP's stressed Te function so I'm not sure what to make of it (except for "i defeat myself (inwards and outwards) and never think that the critisim i get isn't true and right. For me it's a strategy to get a bit pity" which sounds like what can happen when inferior Te takes over). 

Honestly the biggest reason I see you as not a dominant Ti is because you obviously care about people and interacting with them which is not something that is really ever present in Ti dominants (not to say they don't interact with people, it's just not on their list of things they particularly care about). Actually now that I think about it and read over your profile again, it really sounds like you have more of an Fe instead of an Fi. What do you think about INFJ (Ni, Fe, Ti, Se)? It kind of also may make sense with how you act when you're stressed because unlike Si which make us look inward and examine our actions, Se tends to make people interact with the world around them (like playing football) as well as not wanting to be alone which is partly Fe. I'll be honest, I haven't read much about INFJs so I have very limited knowledge on them and just how my INFJ friend is.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

mysterio said:


> Yeah, i know stereotypes are bad and shouldn't be taken too serious (and yeah i know that not every "cuddling, pink bunnie" is ALWAYS in this mood etc.)...
> 
> ...*BUT: I think every stereotype has some true core, because if not, it wouldn't be a stereotype for long!*


Wow. My INFP has said the bolded part of the quote above, and more than once. I don't know that I agree with her, but it's a striking perspective and so interesting to read it from you in this context.


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

Aquarian said:


> There's a lot in what you're saying that I don't understand well enough (what it means to you) to be able to tell if it's Te or Ti. It's just a matter of not understanding what you mean by the words you're using.


Ok, i'll try to make it short: I can't be sure whether this is Ti or Te, but i can't relate to logical analysis. I would like to be able to do it! But i can't. Perhaps this is also more Ne than Ni, but i am not able to analyse something in a very detailed way. When i've come to the core of an issue and THINK i understood something, it's enough for me. To "prove" some insight is nothing for me. I think it's also often more of a feeling, than strict analysis.

So i've had problems (and no interest) in maths, abstract philosophy, linguistics and in writing analytical papers. I can understand all that, if somebody explains it, but alone, i am not so talented in doing these things.

I hope you can understand me now? :wink:



> She does this, I think. I've seen it a number of times. If her stress is extreme, it can actually get a little scary for me because it can get kind of ... well, she calls it "hyperfocus.," It's like she has this set of Te-logic assumptions or arguments or something, and follows that structure obsessively, to the point where she can actually get caught inside it and not be able to see anything outside those logical constraints governing her actions.
> 
> So for example (the situation I remember as being most obvious and scary), there was a point last year when she was under great stress and developed a rigid linear logic chain something along the lines of: "Our family is important to me, the way to help the family is for me to get more income, the way to get more income is to search these websites every day and put in as many applications as possible." And in the process she began moving like some sort of automaton and was unable to think outside of the logic-rut she had created for herself. It's like if she stopped doing things how she had decided they had to be done, she would be harming the family.
> 
> ...


I can relate to your example and immediatly hat some of myself:
I had (and sometimes have the feeling) i am "incomplete". I am not having the things i should have. And i constructed something of a logical chain:
You need money.
So you need a good job.
Than you can buy/rent an appartement. 
Than you can move out of your parents house.
And THAN you can have/find a girlfriend at last...

So: money = girlfriend (!!!)

Of course i didn't get a lot of money. :wink: My parents offered me the chance for a new start in life. So i am studying media sciences and i think this had solved this problem a little bit. Ne comes in and alters my train of logical thought.

Strange, huh? 



awfulwafflewalker said:


> Have you read the article similar to the INFP one I linked that discusses the inferior Fe in INTPs? It would probably be a good read to compare the differences between the two.


I read both. For a few month i could relate more to the inferior-Te. Than my friend suggested INTP for me (with very convincing arguments, i thought), and so read the inferior-Fe again and could relate to it. The Problem is, in a certain mood, i can relate to almost anything. I'll find something that relates in nearly every description.

Also the problem between these two descriptions is, that i don't know whether something like the "competence"-thing/sensor is my inferior-Te OR my Dom-Ti? How can i know the difference for sure?



> Honestly the biggest reason I see you as not a dominant Ti is because you obviously care about people and interacting with them which is not something that is really ever present in Ti dominants (not to say they don't interact with people, it's just not on their list of things they particularly care about). Actually now that I think about it and read over your profile again, it really sounds like you have more of an Fe instead of an Fi. What do you think about INFJ (Ni, Fe, Ti, Se)? It kind of also may make sense with how you act when you're stressed because unlike Si which make us look inward and examine our actions, Se tends to make people interact with the world around them (like playing football) as well as not wanting to be alone which is partly Fe. I'll be honest, I haven't read much about INFJs so I have very limited knowledge on them and just how my INFJ friend is.


Oh, ask my family and friends, i am so NOT into "care and interact" with people, that i should be ashamed to admit it! :blushed:
I almost never initiate contact! When i am with people i don't want to have tensions their, yeah. But when nobody engages me in conversations etc, i don't do it either! Never! Why? I don't know? Perhaps i don't want to be a burden on anybody?
But i have university, my family and my sport, where i get together with people frequently, so i am not so reclusive as it might seem. But if i haven't got these things...
...i like interacting online though. :wink:

So is this Fe-like?

I considered INFJ once in a while, but i am pretty sure i lean more towards the Ne-Si dynamic. Brainstorming, open-end, jack-of-all-trades, no clear goals etc speaks Ne for me.



Aquarian said:


> Wow. My INFP has said the bolded part of the quote above, and more than once. I don't know that I agree with her, but it's a striking perspective and so interesting to read it from you in this context.


Yeah, that IS quite interesting. A solid INFP-proof for me? :wink:


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

mysterio said:


> Ok, i'll try to make it short: I can't be sure whether this is Ti or Te, but i can't relate to logical analysis. I would like to be able to do it! But i can't. Perhaps this is also more Ne than Ni, but i am not able to analyse something in a very detailed way.* When i've come to the core of an issue and THINK i understood something, it's enough for me. To "prove" some insight is nothing for me. I think it's also often more of a feeling, than strict analysis*.


That bolded part reminds me of a running joke my INFP and I have where she'll assert something, I'll say, "How do you know that's true?" and she'll say, "I'm an INFP - I *just know*!" The joke is about how she will extremely confidently assert things based on her (_Fi-Si-Te-inf? or is Ne also involved somehow? I have no idea_) assessment that they're true. Very different from how I (INFJ) do things, I usually need more exploration and attention and analysis and I tend to be less confident in my conclusions.



> I can relate to your example and immediatly hat some of myself:
> I had (and sometimes have the feeling) i am "incomplete". I am not having the things i should have. And i constructed something of a logical chain:
> You need money.
> So you need a good job.
> ...


Nope not strange, it seems quite similar to what I've observed in my INFP, and yes, it seems to me Ne is important because it allows perception and recognition of opportunities (even those outside the logic chain). F-Si-Te-inf


----------



## awfulwafflewalker (Feb 24, 2010)

mysterio said:


> Also the problem between these two descriptions is, that i don't know whether something like the "competence"-thing/sensor is my inferior-Te OR my Dom-Ti? How can i know the difference for sure?
> 
> 
> Oh, ask my family and friends, i am so NOT into "care and interact" with people, that i should be ashamed to admit it! :blushed:
> ...


INTPs and Ti doms typically aren't worried about appearing competent though can sometimes it happens if they get stuck in a Ti-Si loop (though that typically is self-doubt and not worrying about appearing competent). Though from what I've read, it seems to be something incredibly important to those with inferior-Te. Have you ever seen the show House MD? House is a great example of an INTP (a slightly broken INTP, but an INTP nonetheless). Ti dominant people analyze everything constantly. It's what they do the most, and what they do the best. Sitting around and theorizing or working through problems all the time is the sign of a Ti dominant person though in INTPs it means that they only theorize and learn about something until they're bored with it which is normally when they've learned enough to understand the general principles of the concept. It's also a good thing to note that we can technically use all 16 of the functions, but using functions that don't come natural to us is exhausting after awhile. 

I also didn't mean interacting with people in the caring sense, but in caring/nurturing sense even if not done actively. Not interacting with people is really a trait of a lot of introverted types. I meant that you care about others' feelings (you listed it as something very important to you) whether you are actually active about that care or not is something completely different.

Also if you're looking for good example of an INFP type, Luna Lovegood is a good example, imo, of a Fi dominant person.


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

Aquarian said:


> That bolded part reminds me of a running joke my INFP and I have where she'll assert something, I'll say, "How do you know that's true?" and she'll say, "I'm an INFP - I *just know*!" The joke is about how she will extremely confidently assert things based on her (_Fi-Si-Te-inf? or is Ne also involved somehow? I have no idea_) assessment that they're true. Very different from how I (INFJ) do things, I usually need more exploration and attention and analysis and I tend to be less confident in my conclusions.


Hmmm...my first thought after reading your post was: I am not like that. I see myself as somebody, who doesn't "know" things. I doubt more (which people often see as "knowing better"). I am seldom really confident that i get it right. But perhaps i am not seeing my own "knowings" at the moment...situations, where i clearly "know" something.
In my post (on which you are referring) i meant "knowing" something in a very Ti-way of understanding something in my mind and having no interest in digging deeper. Perhaps thats more a Ne/Ni-dichotomy than Fi or Ti?

But i want to share two things that happened yesterday:

First i got very angry! After our soccer-game yesterday one of our players goes to the referee and wants to get a handshake. The Referee refuses the handshakes and shows him the red card, because he thought our player wanted to make fun of him and provocate him. (which could be the case, because the referee wasn't fair during the game)
I couldn't understand this. The Referees can do as they want and every little bit of emotion/critic of a player is punished immediatly. That's not fair, i think. When i get home and told my dad about this happening he immediatly accused our player of being "dumb" to do such a stupid thing!
Than i exploded. :wink: I can't understand how it's okay if a referee behaves bad/tyrannical/emotional and how it's bad, when a player does this. The referees are no gods and should be critisized too.

I think most people will say: Yeah, clear Fi/Te. :tongue:

So there comes my second happening:
After i calmed down i had a very long conversation with a very good friend of mine about a lot of topics. During this call it came clear to me that he is a person who has very, very, very hard/strong values, which he defends with a stubborness that's legendary! He is VERY, VERY loyal to a few people he trusts. For him the thought of being a "bad person" is the worst you can say to him. He is very direct and truthful. You know what you get. He is straighforward and it's very difficult for him to leave even some minor value behind ("i don't like to text about serious topics. I want to see his/her face."). He would rather rage against the whole world than doing, what is wrong for him.
But on the outside he is often VERY relaxed and cosy. Until something touches his values.

For me he sounds as a super-clear Fi. A very strong one. Perhaps it's also Te and his inferior-Fi (he has definitly no Ti or Fe)? I don't know for sure.

But although i can relate a lot to him and like our conversations a lot etc, i can't relate to his very strong values. For example he can't tolerate something other bullies say to him. He wouldn't do the "clever" thing and go away, he would rather let himself beaten up by 4 guys. (Thank good he almost ever get's out of trouble without a fight etc.). I don't do this. I talk to people and say what they want to hear, whether i agree or not. I do the "clever" thing as i see it.

So how could you explain this in function terms? I am more Fe than Fi? Is he a Te-dom and i am a Fi-dom? Or does he only have stronger values?



> Nope not strange, it seems quite similar to what I've observed in my INFP, and yes, it seems to me Ne is important because it allows perception and recognition of opportunities (even those outside the logic chain). F-Si-Te-inf


Yeah, Ne is really something important for my psychological health. :wink:



awfulwafflewalker said:


> INTPs and Ti doms typically aren't worried about appearing competent though can sometimes it happens if they get stuck in a Ti-Si loop (though that typically is self-doubt and not worrying about appearing competent). Though from what I've read, it seems to be something incredibly important to those with inferior-Te. Have you ever seen the show House MD? House is a great example of an INTP (a slightly broken INTP, but an INTP nonetheless). Ti dominant people analyze everything constantly. It's what they do the most, and what they do the best. Sitting around and theorizing or working through problems all the time is the sign of a Ti dominant person though in INTPs it means that they only theorize and learn about something until they're bored with it which is normally when they've learned enough to understand the general principles of the concept. It's also a good thing to note that we can technically use all 16 of the functions, but using functions that don't come natural to us is exhausting after awhile.


We only have 8 functions.  (hihi)
I know House without ever seeing the series. And i think i would like to see myself as somebody like him (because he is/acts cool), but i am not like him...



> I also didn't mean interacting with people in the caring sense, but in caring/nurturing sense even if not done actively. Not interacting with people is really a trait of a lot of introverted types. I meant that you care about others' feelings (you listed it as something very important to you) whether you are actually active about that care or not is something completely different.


...because i (passively) care to much about others feelings. Yeah, you are right about this.



> Also if you're looking for good example of an INFP type, Luna Lovegood is a good example, imo, of a Fi dominant person.


Snape is an INFP! :tongue:
I can't relate to Luna at all! For me she MUST be a N-dominant-type! And you know i have my type-moods, right? When i am in INFP-mood Luna was always an INTP. When i was in INTP-mood, Luna always was an INFP.

She really is a character i see nothing of myself in! :ninja:

But i find this phenomenon interesting. I also openend a thread about that without much attraction until now. There i have a list of characters i could identify with...perhaps you take a look and tell me what you think? :happy:

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-for...-between-identification-personality-type.html


----------



## awfulwafflewalker (Feb 24, 2010)

mysterio said:


> We only have 8 functions.  (hihi)
> I know House without ever seeing the series. And i think i would like to see myself as somebody like him (because he is/acts cool), but i am not like him...
> 
> Snape is an INFP! :tongue:
> ...


Yeah, I was driving in the car today and realized I'd type 16 instead of 8. Oops. 

Snape is most likely an INTJ. He lacks very much lacks a dominant or even auxiliary Fi and his emotional things seem to be a more the cause of a poorly functioning Fe. Dumbledore is also probably an INTJ, but with a very well developed Fe (old people are always extremely difficult to type because their functions are normally well developed, but Dumbledore as a teenager showed very little Fe). Luna on the other hand is very much an INFP. Yes, she's quite intelligent, but in the NF way not the NT way. And NT, especially an INTP would never believe in the mystical creatures like nargles like she does. She puts faith in things without proof that they actually exist which is something NTs don't do. NFs tend to take in information or look at problems and compare it towards values they hold or beliefs they already have using Fi or Fe which allows them to hold views or ideas that would be thrown away when filtered through thinking functions. Compared this to Ti or Te dominant uses who when taking in new information or problems check it against their knowledge or systems to see if it fits and if not it will be thrown out. I agree with Luna being an obvious intuitive person, but I think because she's a rather introverted character her Ne is her auxiliary function with her first introverted function being Fi. I'd give a Harry Potter reference for INTPs, but our only character is Voldemort (and even that is quite questionable). 

The problem with identification and your actual personality type is that it easily gets mixed up with our ideal self and our actual self. It's really not a reliable way to figure out one's personality because it can be difficult to distinguish. If you know your personality it's often fun to compare between characters that have similar traits, but that's different. I think it's also good to look a various people or characters to see how functions actually work because with introverted functions, like Ti, they can be a bit difficult to explain. I'd like to point out though that what you pointed out you liked/identified with in these characters are typical NF traits to me. 

Out of curiosity, do you know your big five personality? Also, do you have any major bias against being labeled as an F personality type? I ask this because a lot of people do because the equate f-types with being emotional or emotionally unstable and try to fit themselves into a t-type instead.


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

awfulwafflewalker said:


> Snape is most likely an INTJ. He lacks very much lacks a dominant or even auxiliary Fi and his emotional things seem to be a more the cause of a poorly functioning Fe. Dumbledore is also probably an INTJ, but with a very well developed Fe (old people are always extremely difficult to type because their functions are normally well developed, but Dumbledore as a teenager showed very little Fe). Luna on the other hand is very much an INFP. Yes, she's quite intelligent, but in the NF way not the NT way. And NT, especially an INTP would never believe in the mystical creatures like nargles like she does. She puts faith in things without proof that they actually exist which is something NTs don't do. NFs tend to take in information or look at problems and compare it towards values they hold or beliefs they already have using Fi or Fe which allows them to hold views or ideas that would be thrown away when filtered through thinking functions. Compared this to Ti or Te dominant uses who when taking in new information or problems check it against their knowledge or systems to see if it fits and if not it will be thrown out. I agree with Luna being an obvious intuitive person, but I think because she's a rather introverted character her Ne is her auxiliary function with her first introverted function being Fi. I'd give a Harry Potter reference for INTPs, but our only character is Voldemort (and even that is quite questionable).
> 
> The problem with identification and your actual personality type is that it easily gets mixed up with our ideal self and our actual self. It's really not a reliable way to figure out one's personality because it can be difficult to distinguish. If you know your personality it's often fun to compare between characters that have similar traits, but that's different. I think it's also good to look a various people or characters to see how functions actually work because with introverted functions, like Ti, they can be a bit difficult to explain. I'd like to point out though that what you pointed out you liked/identified with in these characters are typical NF traits to me.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you know your big five personality? Also, do you have any major bias against being labeled as an F personality type? I ask this because a lot of people do because the equate f-types with being emotional or emotionally unstable and try to fit themselves into a t-type instead.


An INTJ has no Fe and Fi is in the third position and no inferior. :wink:

For the types you mentioned:
- Snape: I think dom-Fi would be a good explanation for his major-motivation in life and this is love/loyalty in the end. Without this, he couldn't have played his part as he had (double-agent, constantly watching Harry etc.). He is also quite adaptable (he must be, because of his double-agent-play), but he is no Mastermind/Planer, as i imagine INTJs to be. Therefore he needs Dumbledore and/or another strong planer/strategy, like Voldemort in the beginning.
- Dumbledore: INTJ could be, INTP too (because he had a relative weak Fe, as you said :wink. He could very likely be a T-Type, because an F (eg INFJ) wouldn't want to "use" Harry for the greater good as Dumbledore does.
- Luna: She is no value-driven dom-F-type. She believes in "nargls" etc, because she believes what her father tells her. I still think she is N-dom (head in the clouds). Random, relaxed wanderer...could be either Ni or Ne. I would guess ENFP, because of extraverted judgment in the third place. 
- Voldemort: ENTJ mastermind, who wants to be the greatest and people around himself... :ninja:


My problem with F-types (which i am working on, since it's very likely i am one of them):

- I don't like "(stereo-)typical" F's in fiction/literature/reality: I think about the emotional characters or people who desperatly want to force their values onto others. One fictional example to make it clear: In Harry Potter Hermione Granger wants to free Dobby and Co., whether they want to be freed or not. I hate the crusading. I can't understand and don't like that. And i think it's no T-thing to do. Or am i mistaken?
- Also i don't like ego-trips (i think of myself more of an altruist), when somebody thinks his feelings etc are far more important than others.
- I don't like super-romantic-cheesy-love-blabla...which is also not something T's would like, i think. :tongue: But i can strongly identify/relate to "hidden feelings"...Fi or T? 


These things stand in my way of accepting that i am a Feeler btw a DOMINANT FEELER!

Also my strongest part of the four great ones often is Intuition (Sensing last) and Feeling/Thinking on roughly the same level. But that would make me ENXP or INXJ. But until now, no one of these 4 types seems to function like me. And on classical dichotomy-Mbti-Tests i get an INXP or INFP.

I desperatly need a concept (type) to make sense of all of that! roud:

---
similar minds:

Big Five Test Results


Extroversion||||||28%Orderliness||||||||||||46%Emotional Stability||||||||||||44%Accommodation||||||||||||||||68%Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||56%






*Extroversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.
*Orderliness* results were medium which suggests you are moderately organized, structured, and self controlled while still remaining flexible, varied, and fun.
*Emotional Stability* results were moderately low which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.
*Accommodation* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).
*Inquisitiveness* results were moderately high which suggests you are intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.


Your *Global5/SLOAN* type is *RLUAI*
Your Primary type is *Reserved*


----------



## Neidijijian (Aug 18, 2013)

I think you're an ISTP. Zoro is also an ISTP. If you look at your writing it makes sense.


*Leading**Introverted Thinking*Analyzing, categorizing, and evaluating according to principles*Supporting**Extraverted Sensing*Experiencing and acting in the immediate context.*Relief**Introverted iNtuiting*Foreseeing implications, transformations, and likely effects*Aspirational**Extraverted Feeling*Connecting and considering others and the group


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

Neidijijian said:


> I think you're an ISTP. Zoro is also an ISTP. If you look at your writing it makes sense.
> 
> 
> *Leading**Introverted Thinking*Analyzing, categorizing, and evaluating according to principles*Supporting**Extraverted Sensing*Experiencing and acting in the immediate context.*Relief**Introverted iNtuiting*Foreseeing implications, transformations, and likely effects*Aspirational**Extraverted Feeling*Connecting and considering others and the group


Thanks! :wink:

My first thought was: I should be a "realistic" (Se-aux) ISTP and no intuitive?!

But than i thought and read a little bit...and strange as it sounds...it could be possible! :ninja:

But perhaps i am only in doubting-modus (call it Ne or 6w7...i don't know! all i know is: "i know nothing"...because i am doubting all ).

I would reaaaaaaaaaaaaally appreciate, when you could go more into detail about your analysis! 

P.S. Zoro is cool. Perhaps the guy i can best relate to of the crew...and i really liked this moment (see my avatar). But am i like zoro? I don't know...


----------



## Neidijijian (Aug 18, 2013)

Remember we all have the 8 different functions, we are all sensory people, we are all thinkers, all intuits, all feelers, in their introversive and extraversive ways respectively, it's simply in what order, what our brain's preference is to these different types of Cognitive Functions.

The Order comes down to the brains natural preference, rather than what is 'most developed', or what we favor most, these in turn effect the overall workings of the Cognitive System. 
i.e Having a dominant Thinking function may give you better thoughts on your feelings, or having a higher Introversive Sensory component causes us to be able to relate to the past better and may aid in your Thoughts being more grounded overall.

All the different functions essentially effect that others, and we can see that some work together to produce results.
i.e Extraversive Intuition using Extraversive Feeling as an amp to pick up other's feelings to amplify the Intuition to produce connections not only between unconnected components, but between unconnected feelings of other's too.

If you want to type your self it is best to see what type of Feelings you have, 
Are they more Introversive or more Extraversive.

Do you favor introversive intuition or extraversive intuition, it will be both -- but which one more.
Introversive or extraversive Sensing
Introversive or extraversive Thinking

Now what ever ones you choose, the one you don't choose will be apart of the Shadow personality.
there is what is called the Primary Functions and the Shadow Functions.
The Primary functions are you conscious self, your living waking mind using certain procedures and habitual methods of connection to absorb information in the World. The Shadow functions are the opposite, the unconscious, the personality with in you which is dormant, unconscious, often unknown from the Real self. Quite often these Shadow Functions come in to play in certain situation, all 8 Cognitive Functions come out in different situations, I've read that the First Shadow function often awakes when you are criticized, but we all work differently, so that is just a generalization.

This is an example of the INFP


*ROLE**PROCESS**SNAPSHOT*THE PRIMARY PROCESSES​ *Leading**Introverted Thinking*Analyzing, categorizing, and evaluating according to principles*Supporting**Extraverted iNtuiting*Interpreting situations and relationships and pickup meanings and interconnections to other contexts*Relief**Introverted Sensing*Reviewing and recalling past experiences and seeking detailed data*Aspirational**Extraverted Feeling*Connecting and considering others and the groupTHE SHADOW PROCESSES​ *Opposing**Extraverted Thinking*Segmenting, organizing for efficiency, and systematizing*Critical Parent**Introverted iNtuiting*Foreseeing implications, transformations, and likely effects*Deceiving**Extraverted Sensing*Experiencing and acting in the immediate context.*Devilish**Introverted Feeling*Valuing and considering importance, beliefs, and worth


Go to keys2cognition.com and do the MBTI Functions test there, it tests for each individual function rather then just the 4 letter group, it can give you a graph showing the development of each individual function, and through seeing what functions are developed you can further understand your type. Remember this about Who you are, not what you want to be, not what we want you to be, but deep down who you are  Good luck and remember, you'll often be torn between many different types, after we are them all, we just have to find what one we are the most, and come to understand our strengths and weaknesses to further develop our self identity


----------



## awfulwafflewalker (Feb 24, 2010)

mysterio said:


> My problem with F-types (which i am working on, since it's very likely i am one of them):
> 
> - I don't like "(stereo-)typical" F's in fiction/literature/reality: I think about the emotional characters or people who desperatly want to force their values onto others. One fictional example to make it clear: In Harry Potter Hermione Granger wants to free Dobby and Co., whether they want to be freed or not. I hate the crusading. I can't understand and don't like that. And i think it's no T-thing to do. Or am i mistaken?
> - Also i don't like ego-trips (i think of myself more of an altruist), when somebody thinks his feelings etc are far more important than others.
> ...


Your big 5 results are the equivalent of INFP. You're interpretation of F is off (it's common), romancy movies, crusading for rights (INTJs and ISTJ [Hermione is an ISTJ] can be massive crusaders with a developed Fi paired with the Te function), ect. Really all feeling means is that you check what you take in against either held beliefs or held values in the same way thinking users check what they take in against either principles (base understanding of something) or knowledge/systems they've built. Those with Thinking preferences can enjoy a sappy movie (actually INTPs especially because it allows a safe ways to experiences and study our emotions) and those with Feeling preferences can be great scientists/philosophers (NFs actually make good philosophers). You have to remember that feeling functions hard very little to do with how emotional some one is. I think you feel like your strongest part is intuition because, like Luna, intuition is extroverted meaning it gets the most outward use and is what deals with the world. If you're introverted and have obvious extroverted intuition then that makes Ne become auxiliary and Fi dominant. Your auxiliary and dominant functions are constantly working together. The only time they don't is when you're a child and your auxiliary is weak. 

The difference between Fi and inferior Fe found in INTPs is that Fi just means all the information that is taken in is checked internally against the Fi which is values or beliefs. The feeling function happens completely internally making it often hard to identify compared to our extroverted functions are much more noticeable. In an INTP though, our inferior Fe makes it incredibly difficult for us to relate to people as well as deal with our emotions (it's one of the few times Fe ever actually does relate with emotions). It's the reason INTPs often feel isolated from others because it's only when we're in our 40s or later that Fe starts to develop and work productively instead of against us. In NFs, and other feeling types in general, the Feeling function functions and works and emotions aren't an issue even if they're typically hidden. INTPs on the other hand emotions are explosive, hypersensitive, and don't work well which is why INTPs can come across as completely cold. A good explanation of INTPs and emotions.


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

awfulwafflewalker said:


> Your big 5 results are the equivalent of INFP. You're interpretation of F is off (it's common), romancy movies, crusading for rights (INTJs and ISTJ [Hermione is an ISTJ] can be massive crusaders with a developed Fi paired with the Te function), ect. Really all feeling means is that you check what you take in against either held beliefs or held values in the same way thinking users check what they take in against either principles (base understanding of something) or knowledge/systems they've built. Those with Thinking preferences can enjoy a sappy movie (actually INTPs especially because it allows a safe ways to experiences and study our emotions) and those with Feeling preferences can be great scientists/philosophers (NFs actually make good philosophers). You have to remember that feeling functions hard very little to do with how emotional some one is. I think you feel like your strongest part is intuition because, like Luna, intuition is extroverted meaning it gets the most outward use and is what deals with the world. If you're introverted and have obvious extroverted intuition then that makes Ne become auxiliary and Fi dominant. Your auxiliary and dominant functions are constantly working together. The only time they don't is when you're a child and your auxiliary is weak.
> 
> The difference between Fi and inferior Fe found in INTPs is that Fi just means all the information that is taken in is checked internally against the Fi which is values or beliefs. The feeling function happens completely internally making it often hard to identify compared to our extroverted functions are much more noticeable. In an INTP though, our inferior Fe makes it incredibly difficult for us to relate to people as well as deal with our emotions (it's one of the few times Fe ever actually does relate with emotions). It's the reason INTPs often feel isolated from others because it's only when we're in our 40s or later that Fe starts to develop and work productively instead of against us. In NFs, and other feeling types in general, the Feeling function functions and works and emotions aren't an issue even if they're typically hidden. INTPs on the other hand emotions are explosive, hypersensitive, and don't work well which is why INTPs can come across as completely cold. A good explanation of INTPs and emotions.


Thanks for your reply! 

And i have some questions and thoughts for you:

1. First: We know that there are "crusaders" out there. But... which type functions mostly as the crusader?

There exists the theory that T's are more outward-emotional than F's, because these emotions are "childish" and act like that. "Crusaders" are somewhat childish in believing everybody should think/feel as they do. So crusader = week F's/dom T's?

If you go by theory "Fi-dominant" (inner values and GOOD AT IT!!!), they would be the anti-crusader-archetype, because they know that almost nobody shares their values. It's inner and private and nobody should know about this.

But why are they often portrayed as crusaders?

The only explanation i have, is: It's about their ESTJ-shadow, when they are under stress...


2. Luna and i don't have the same type! :angry: Because if we had the same type, i would be able to somehow relate to her, especially since the Potter books are my favourite! :ninja:

But i find this discrepancies interesting, because, after all, there must be a reason for this (whether it counts for the types or not). So...if we look at Luna, we see a little detached girl, living in her own world, being a little silly and (i think it becomes hotter) comfortable in being in outsider. Call it Fi or absend-minded N, but she is very confident and comfortable with herself.

I can't identify with this. I am much more conventional, want to be realistic (i doubt that i am realistic, yeah, but i try/hope to be it) and by all means i am more of a "disguised outsider". Somebody who shows a face to the world, which almost never fits to my internal system/thoughts. I know this is almost always the case when we talk about introverts (because their dominant function is hidden and not really visible), but i am not sure whether these "conventional" being suits to the very indivualized Fi-dom-Type...

Perhaps Luna and i are two faces of the same type. But i doubt it.


3. I can identify with your link about INTP's and emotions...at least a little bit. I often see myself as a vulcano, who wants to erupt. Mostly i can keep the "lava" inside, but sometimes i have to explode. Is this an INFP-thing, which they do?

And why is inferior-Fe about emotions and Fi not? There must be some link to emotions, because as i already said in this thread: Every stereotype has some truth in it, because it wouldn't last, if not.


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

Neidijijian said:


> Go to keys2cognition.com and do the MBTI Functions test there, it tests for each individual function rather then just the 4 letter group, it can give you a graph showing the development of each individual function, and through seeing what functions are developed you can further understand your type. Remember this about Who you are, not what you want to be, not what we want you to be, but deep down who you are  Good luck and remember, you'll often be torn between many different types, after we are them all, we just have to find what one we are the most, and come to understand our strengths and weaknesses to further develop our self identity


Before i did the test (i did it before, but forget the results), i researched about the ISTP and found some really cool informations about differentiating between N and SP types, because they sometimes look similar.
How to tell iNtuiting from extraverted Sensing
Extraverted Sensing, the MBTI, and the Improviser Temperament..Some Questions Answered

Problem: I doubt too much AND can identify with almost anything (if it isn't Luna Lovegood :tongue, so here are my results:









I don't think THIS test shows the reality of my functions! :laughing:
If i do it in INFP-mood, i'll get complete other results, i guess. :wink:


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

Step by step i come (again) to the conclusion that...

... i function like an INFP.

Why? First i had to be reminded about the fact, that we talk about "patterns" when it gets to Jung and/ot the Mbti. "*Macro-patterns*", to be clear. I did know that, but i forgot it. Shame on me!

This text reminded me of this fact: Socionics - the16types.info - SolitaryWalker's NF Profiles (the INFP-section)

Yes, it's only one description. And one description can paint a picture which isn't correct. But this text is about special thinking-patterns and i can understand this pattern and see them in myself (and the text called this pattern "INFP").

The greatest point was: The first and imperative goal of an INFP is "harmony". They/i will do anything to achieve or save the state of harmony inside themselves and make their personal peace with the world.

I appreciated especially the similiarities/differences between the thinking-patterns of the INFP and the INTP in this description. They both start from the same place as "introverted judgers", both want to understand, but with different lenses. One wants to "feel harmony with himself and the world" (INFP) and the other wants to "logical understand himself and the world" (INTP). 

So how do i think/function?

I think, my macro-pattern is something like that:

*Fi*
A harmony-compass and filter, which searches for things to relate to (values, things, people etc.). Contemplation as a way to understand oneself and, through this, the world and other people.

*Ne*
Helper of Fi, something of a pattern-sucker, who gets information about the environment for the Fi-Filter. The more independent/objectivly Ne can work, the better for the development of the INFP.

*Si*
Second helper for Fi, weaker than Ne, but important as a store-house for some informations, which stay in the Fi-dominated-system. Something of a reality-check. The healthy way to get to Te is through Si and viewing reality in detail as it is.

*Te*
Fi's Anima/Animus. The ultimate foe (the hard, cold, logical reality), which we have to fight, understand, accept and integrate. THIS is the way to achieve the ultimate goal of "harmony" - living in a real world AND using our strength of feeling-understanding.


----------

